# Pieces that have blown you away recently?



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Crudblud said:
> 
> 
> > Lately it seems to be the pieces I've heard many times before which are revealing themselves to me in totally new ways. I've heard Webern's body of work in full quite a few times, and certain pieces of his a whole lot of times, and tonight I listened to the same old Boulez recording of the Op. 21. Nothing had changed; the music was the same, I was near enough the same, but suddenly and for no apparent reason some secret in the music had been revealed to me, and I heard it in an almost completely new way. A remarkable composition by a remarkable composer.
> ...


What piece is this? youtube taken down.


----------

